# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Небольшие интересные игры >  (Counter-Strike) Cross Fire (2010)

## Denis3410

*Counter-Strike* вот уже десять лет занимает лидирующую позицию среди командных шутеров. И этот факт не дает заснуть многим разработчикам, мечтающим достичь такого же оглушительного успеха. Простейшая схема, основанная на противостоянии двух команд, оказалась настолько гениальной, что придумать ничего кардинально лучшего пока не удалось. Вот поэтому и остается лишь подражать. Cross Fire – один из подобных воодушевленных проектов, буквально источающий дух CS.

*Название:* Cross Fire
*Жанр:* Action
*Разработчик:* Neowiz
*Год:* 2010
*Платформа:* PC
*Размер:* 501.8 mb

*Язык интерфейса:* Руский
*Таблетка:* Не требуется (Для того чтобы играть, необходимо зарегистрироваться на сайте http://www.cfire.ru/auth/register/ )

*Системные требования:* 
*Операционная система:* Windows XP/Vista/Win7
*Процессор:* Pentium® 4. 2. ГГц или аналогичный Athlon®
*Оперативная память:* 512 MБ оперативной памяти
*Место на жестком диске:* 1,5 ГБ свободного места на жестком диске
*Звуковое устройство:* совместимое с DirectX
*Видеокарта:* GeForce 5600 или аналогичная
Интернет Cable/DSL или лучше.
Download


> Depositfiles.com


Mirror


> turbo.to

----------


## Killer38bot

самая лучшая версия это suors!!!!!!

----------

